# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  California aprende a vivir sin agua tras cuatro años de sequia

## Jonasino

> No tirar de la cadena del retrete, abstenerse de comer almendras, pintar el césped... La sequía persistente cambia la vida de los californianos y pone en peligro la huerta de EE.UU.







> A principios de mes, un grupo de funcionarios del Departamento del Agua de California se disponía a escalar hasta las cimas de la Sierra Nevada para medir el volumen de nieve. Suspendieron la expedición, porque no había nada que medir.
> 
> El deshielo de las cumbres californianas supone el 30% del abastecimiento de agua en el final de la primavera y el verano. En total, había un 3% de la nieve habitual para ese periodo.
> 
> Es una muestra más de la dureza de la sequía que asola California y que ya está en su cuarto año. El estado más rico del país, el vergel que ha surtido de frutas y hortalizas durante décadas a EE.UU., vive ahora desolado por la falta de agua: campos parcheados, lechos desnudos de los ríos, barcos flotando en el suelo de lo que era un embalse, pozos que perforan cada vez más profundo para buscar donde no hay en los acuíferos.
> 
> La sequía ha cambiado el paisaje de California, pero también su modo de vida. En los campos de cultivo del Central Valley, el extenso valle que recorre el estado de Norte a Sur, entre las montañas de Sierra Nevada y el Pacífico, la situación es desesperada. La escasez de agua ha dejado a comunidades agrícolas como Firebaugh o Mendota con un desempleo del 40%. Los propietarios de tierra se lanzan a perforar pozos cada vez más profundos, para llegar a acuíferos que será imposible restituir cuando se agoten. Hay listas de espera de hasta un año para las empresas que se dedican a cavarlos.
> El 80% de agua en agricultura
> 
> ...


Fuente:ABC.es

----------

frfmfrfm (15-ago-2015)

----------


## faeton

^^ Teniendo el mar al lado, con varias desaladoras que incluso podrían funcionar con energías alternativas, se solucionaba.
Os pongo un enlace sobre el cultivo del almendro.

http://www.infoagro.com/frutas/fruto...s/almendro.htm

----------

frfmfrfm (15-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Los Ángeles (California) lleva sufriendo una dura sequía desde hace años. Este hecho ha obligado a la administración local a tomar cartas en el asunto y buscar una solución eficaz e ingeniosa para sus embalses. Su objetivo: solucionar la situación de todas sus balsas, que siempre se encuentran en niveles alarmantes, casi vacíos, y, de camino, controlar las concentraciones de bromato, fruto de las radiaciones solares y la poca cantidad de agua. Si se tiene en cuenta que el bromato es un compuesto químico que podría tener efectos cancerígenos, la solución para el problema del agua se vuelve fundamental.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Los Ángeles planteó en un primer momento extender una lona sobre los embalses para que el sol no evaporara el agua. Pero el proyecto fue desechado cuando se dio a conocer el presupuesto: unos 300 millones de dólares. Entonces, se postuló la idea de utilizar unas pequeñas bolas de plástico negras  flotantes que cortan el paso de la luz solar. Las bolas, además, protegen el agua del polvo, la fauna y las reacciones químicas causadas por el sol. Y como no iba a ser de otra manera, también evitan la evaporación del agua.
> 
> Cada bola tiene un coste de 36 céntimos de dólar, y por ejemplo, el embalse de Sylmar, uno de los barrios más septentrionales de Los Ángeles, necesitó de 96 millones de bolas. Estas tienen 10 centímetros de diámetro, están fabricadas en polietileno negro, selladas herméticamente y tienen en su interior una pequeña cantidad de agua que actúa como lastre, para evitar que se desplacen ante una racha de viento.
> 
> Lo dicho, una idea eficaz e ingeniosa para solucionar un problema que no solo afecta a California, también a otras ciudades del mundo, Canarias entre ellas (aunque las balsas de Tenerife se encuentran al 67%, un buen dato en comparación con los de hace dos años). Un ejemplo a seguir.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2015/0...olas-plastico/

----------

F. Lázaro (15-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (15-ago-2015),sergi1907 (15-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí podeis ver unas fotografías  http://www.trt.net.tr/espanol/cienci...en-eeuu-307708

----------

frfmfrfm (15-ago-2015),Jonasino (15-ago-2015),Los terrines (15-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esto de las bolas, pintar el césped o ponerlo artificial etc.... se ve como ideas ingeniosas para cuando hay problemas profundos de falta de agua pero nada más.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Y no sería mejor blancas, en vez de negras?

----------


## Jonasino

Muy bueno. Me imagino que será por cuestiones de precio. El plástico blanco es por lo general mas caro que el negro

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Soy yo el único que lo ha pensado? Jajajaja ya puestos, un tutti frutti  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no he querido profundizar en el tema porque he pensado que el articulo a mi opinión deja mucho que desear.




> No tirar de la cadena del retrete


Cisterna de doble carga o de parada voluntaria para el vater  :Wink: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Las habrán puesto negras por el coste económico. Serán recicladas y por lo menos aquí son más baratas por ejemplo que el polietileno blanco. Aunque pensándolo bien, el reciclado en España no tiene calidad alimentaria, no sé como será la legislación norteamericana en ese sentido.

En todo caso, el problema allí no se arregla así, sino cambiando el concepto el uso indiscriminado que tienen del agua sin control.

Conociendo como actúa esa gente, tomarán medidas drásticas y aprobarán leyes duras de consumo o se pasarán a la desalación masiva.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

